# Jumping Spider



## Johann Schutte (Nov 7, 2020)

Approx 8:1, 175 image Stack, @ 7 micron stepsize. Canon 6d, Nikon 10x objective.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 7, 2020)

Freeky lookin' spider, and are they fast. How far were you away?


----------



## Johann Schutte (Nov 8, 2020)

7mm


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2020)

How the heck did you get it to sit still for 170 photos! Even with automation that's quite a feat considering most of the jumpers I've seen tend to be very much on the quick side

That's a fantastic photo and the fullsize must be really awesome to see from that much stacking!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2020)

Incredible!


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow! What a great image


----------



## Space Face (Nov 9, 2020)

Overread said:


> How the heck did you get it to sit still for 170 photos! Even with automation that's quite a feat considering most of the jumpers I've seen tend to be very much on the quick side




I'd assume it was dead or at least incapacitated.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 10, 2020)

It's dead.


----------

